# Cook's Choice for Jack



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 19, 2007)

Kind of stuck trying to choose an entry for the Cook's choice category for the Jack next week.  I'm leaning towards comfort foods like beans or maybe even ABT's(my first thought).  Any suggestions???


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Oct 19, 2007)

I would suggest going a little more on the fancy side. I have seen some pretty impressive dishes turned in for that catagory. I would think along the lines of "Iron Chef". That's usually is what grabs the judges attention at least.

I'll be working down there so hope to see you there. I'll likely be working around the judging area I think. What ever it is I'm sure Tana has plenty for me to do.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 20, 2007)

I like the ABT idea..if you try to go Iron Chef..we would probably get killed..I think you go in the other direction..classic comfort food


----------



## zilla (Oct 22, 2007)

Try some stuffed pork loin sliced up.  I like an apple cranberry relish with pecans for the filling with an light orange glaze. Good luck fellas.


----------



## Rag1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Use whatever you do best. Your most killer recipe. Just so it's not skunk brains or crap like that. :roll:


----------

